# One-Year Review: Shimano DH-3N80 Dynohub



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Posted here on my blog.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I have two bikes with Shimano dynohubs, one a 3N70 that's 8 years old or so, and the other a Breezer Uptown. The hubs work flawlessly. I think the quantum improvement over the years has been the development of good-quality LED dyno-powered lights. The optics on lights by Bausch - Muller are superb, and the reliability over the older halogen lights is very nice. I'm not sure i'd descend a mountain road at 45 mph with one of these light set-ups, but for all my dark-weather commuting, dyno-powered lights are effective and reliable and bright enough to light the road and give notice of your approach.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got a Shimano Alfine dynohub. Works great.

I have a high-quality light out front (and on the rear rack, too).

When planning this setup, I could find no one else with any dynohub and light experience, so it was a bit of an act of faith.

So I was a bit skeptical going in, and surprised by the amount of light — well-aimed light, not shining in the treetops — provided (I'm using a Schmidt Edelux headlight).

I'm still surprised that I see no other dynohubs around.

Any rider who regularly commutes in the dark should consider a dynohub. With the new LED lights, the results are impressive.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

how much does a setup cost?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

weltyed said:


> how much does a setup cost?


Here's a good source:
Longleaf Bicycles » Dynohubs & Lighting


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm coming up on two years with an Alfine dynohub.










It's about the most forgettable piece of equipment I own. It drives a Schmidt Edelux headlight, which also controls the B&M taillight. I leave the Edelux in sensor mode, letting the ambient light sensor turn the lights on and off as needed. I never touch the thing.

The whole setup is so forgettable, I've been known to remove the wheel without unplugging the wire.

The only times I'm aware of it (other than lifting the bike) is over about 18 or 19 mph when it starts dumping excess power to ground. It sets up a mild buzzy vibration in the bars.

My hub was $140. The Edelux was something over $200, (there are good light s starting at much less) and the taillight $25. The big expense is having a wheel (or a wheelset, like I did) built around the hub. In my case, with disc brakes, there were also new rotors and pads.


----------

